# Lighting setup for this?



## Chris_M (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here can help on this.
I will be doing some portraits of a friend who's a classical guitarist, including close-ups of hands-on-guitar.
And I've been Googling for tips/advice/tutorials on doing these type of photos, in particular, lighting setup,
but I can not find anything on Google that helps, it's possible that I'm using the wrong search terms I guess.
This is a good friend, so I want to get the best results I can.

Anyway, my question basically is does anyone know where I can find such information, and/or can give some advice on this?
The shoot will either be in my livingroom or his, so not much space for a hairlight,
but there should be enough space to setup a background and other lights and/or reflector.

If it helps, my lighting equipment is this:

1 Canon 430EXII, I do not have off-camera equipment for this.
2 Hotlights, daylight temp.
3 Studio Flash lights, 360 w/s
1 small (80cm) and 1 large (180cm) reflector
Silver and Gold umbrellas, 2 pretty small square softboxes, and an umbrella softbox.
And I will use my Canon 500D for the shoot.

I'd appreciate any help on this, especially as I am getting a headache searching through bogus Google results.


----------

